# AFF (All Fur Fun)



## Samwise (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I'd like to make everyone aware of a convention that's going on this April in the eastern part of Washington State.  It's called AFF (All Fur Fun).  

If you would like more information on the convention you can find the website for it at www.allfurfun.com 

Thanks, and I hope to see you all there!


----------



## Lainenyah (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone! I'm Lainenyah your friendly Neighborhood Panther/Squirrel-Monkey Cross. AFF will be my first Furry convention, although I've been an artist at a few Anime conventions in the past. I will be getting a table where I'll be selling a verity of prints, originals, buttons and stickers. I'll also be doing walk up commissions and Custom Buttons at the con.

Pre-Con how ever I'm offering Themed Conbadges for pick up at the convention. The theme is Pillow Fight to go along with The Pajama party theme of the Convention. They will be laminated and come with a fastener, they are between 2.5"x2.5" and 3"X3".

Samples on DA & More samples on DA
Samples on FA & More Samples on FA

They'll be $8 each payed for before the convention through paypal, money order or cash(at your own risk).  Depending on interest I might also be doing these at my table come convention time, if I can find time to make a run down to Kinkos to get them laminated.

Right now I have 10 slots open, if you are interested in a badge (or two), drop me a line via PM or through my email at laine(dot)nyah(at)gmail(dot)com.

I hope to see you all there!


----------

